# John Salley against FDA Regulating Cigars



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

*"Cigars are not a habit. They are a lifestyle."
*
A message from John Salley:

"_For the life of me, I can't figure out why the government would want to mess with the premium cigar business. From the producers of great cigars, to those that sell them; to those of us that just want to slow down life with a great cigar. There's no reason for it._"

John Salley became a 15-year veteran of the NBA, and the first player to win four championships, with three different teams - the Detroit Pistons, Chicago Bulls, and Los Angeles Lakers. 
Now, his career has taken him to television, film, entrepreneurship, and philanthropy - all while sharing your passion for a great cigar.

This is from CRA. I can't post the link as I don't have enough posts on Puff to post links. Just go to Cigar Rights of America and look for the link for John Salley


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's the link. 

Cigar Rights of America


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

What makes this even better is that the guy is a vegan and a wellness advocate! Not what the FDA wants to stereotype cigar smokers as.


----------



## PAMedic (May 29, 2013)

Good to know, but just another example of federal over reach - given what he pays in taxes is think he'd be familiar.


----------



## Johnny Z (Sep 9, 2013)

HAHAAAAAA! I knew I loved him from the Lakers days. And bless him for saying this. I'm a musician from Hollywood. It's hard to find work around here if you're willing/able to THINK like that. Salley... I salute you!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

My son was in Vegas a couple of.years ago with friends and he went in buy a cigar and John Salley was in there buying an Opus. I appreciate his speaking out.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

So what y'all are saying is that he lives in Vegas therefore he's a Vegan? 

But in answer to the rhetorical question - because they can make money taxing it.


----------

